# How to get a interview



## vandaallen (Nov 13, 2011)

I am newly certified,however I have over eight years in Billing & Coding experience, I have put out over 100 resumes in this field and have not received one response.  I don't understand this.  Does anyone have any ideas????????????????????


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you had someone critique your resume? There are some great online helps for resume's, and also resources through your department of labor.


----------



## simply_me1971 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the same issues where I live. I have had my resume critiqued and still no one calls.


----------

